# FREIBURG | Projects & Construction



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Freiburg im Breisgau* is a beautiful city in southwestern Germany renowned for its university, southern flair and eco-conscious mentality.

It's also a growing city, thus many projects are coming along.


In Freiburg construction goes on at the new *library of the university*.





































Source: Ingo Schneider - Link


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Unibibliothek 3 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 2 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Spectacular city, incredible project. That city is becoming the ideal model of the future city with its eco-friendly buildings and development patterns.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

lovely design, so playful and yet elegant.


----------



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

LOCATION: Bismarckallee/Friedrichstrasse - Freiburg- Germany
HEIGHT: 60m
FLOORS: 17
USE: Hotel, Office, Appartments
Completion: 2014
ARCHITECT: Kleihues+Kleihues

Source: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/hoch-hinaus-am-rand-der-innenstadt--33081923.html


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

^^There is already a special thread for this development.

It will depend very much of the material they will use for the cladding, if the library of the university will come out georgeous, or if the building will be a disaster.









Copyright: Ingo Schneider, Source: http://www.badische-zeitung.de/freiburg/fotos-die-ub-wird-zum-glaspalast?id=17731184

For the white panels they have a choice of different colors. I think it's red, black, blue, white and grey. White would look horrible.









Copyright: Universitätsbauamt Freiburg, source: http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news404042









Copyright: architron, source: http://www.architron.ch/projects/unifreiburg/unifreiburg.html









Copyright: architron, source: http://www.architron.ch/projects/unifreiburg/unifreiburg.html


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

The Robert-Bosch-Foundation, owner of the big german company „Bosch“ bought a baroque monastery called “Kartaus” in Freiburg. On the site the foundation wants to build an international school called United World College. That includes the restoration of the baroque building with three wings and a chapel. There are also several old estate buildings, like a water power plant out of the beginning of electrification, which will find a new use.

For the homes of students and teachers there will be build twelve new houses on a slope next to the estate.

The carthusian monastery has its origins in medieval times. It played a little role in the history of the world because one of its monks was teacher of Martin Waldseemüller. Waldseemüller himself was the famous cartographer who used first the name “America” for the land west of the Atlantic Ocean. A facsimile of the map one can find in the Library of Congress.

The main building


Kartaus 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus 7 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The view out of the future homes in direction of the city. In front there is the little water power plant (yellow building) and two other buildings of the estate, which also will be restored.


Kartaus 4-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In front of the monastery there is a baroque garden. Hopefully they will restore it to its former beauty, too.


Kartaus Garten von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

A rendering of the project.









Source: Peter Kulka, Architekten, Link

Works for the new buildings have just started.


Kartaus Baugrube von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

A picture of the estate before 1780. In that year the medieval buildings behind the baroque monastery burnt down. On the left side down in the valley one can see the diary farm, which still exists, and will house the future gym of the college.









Copyright: Peter Kalchthaler, Link


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

On the site of a former freight yard there will be the construction of a row of office buildings.









copyright: Michael Bamberger Link

The shell of the first building is already finished.









source


Postareal 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Postareal 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Some new pictures of the library of the university.


Unibibliothek 6-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 5-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The library looks nice!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Really like the idea with the school.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Library of the University*

For the new library cost will rise 10%, and the building will be finished in spring 2014 not in autumn 2013.

But next month they start with the cladding and SSC will see it first


----------



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks like they're adding another level


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*United World College:*

The slope is prepared, where they want to build houses for teachers and students. They just started to errect the first three of them.

A new rendering of the houses. Very neo bauhaus.









source

An interesting site of the project with a lot of plans, pictures and information in English.

http://www.uwcrobertboschcollege.de/en/construction-diary


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Please put your rubbish in a bin and don't leave it in the forest. Not everybody knows this rule.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*United World College*

Some pictures of the progress at United World College.


Kartaus Hang 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

In the backyard they digged the pit for the refectory, which will be built there.


Kartaus Mensa 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

An old baroque gate, which connects the back yard with the forest.


Kartaus Barocktor 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*United World College*

Some pictures of the outbuildings of the estate. The manager building.


Kartaus Verwalterhaus 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus Verwalterhaus 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The historic water power plant.


Kartaus Elektroschlössle 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

The diary farm, which is in danger of collapse. In future it will house the sport facilities of the college.


Kartaus Meierei 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus Meierei 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Kartaus Meierei 3-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*Library of the University*

The building shell is almost finished. 


Unibibliothek 11-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 10-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 9-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 8-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Unibibliothek 7-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

*New library of the university*

Some nice pics.



GhostOfDorian said:


> a lonesome user of the new library von claude05 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Generationengemeinschaft von pergi28 auf Flickr
> ...


----------

